# what else



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

if i bought this to put on an old bow
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0

what else would i need to start bowfishing?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

a boat...that has everything you need


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's it. You ready to go bust em!!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Check Backwater Bowfishing. It is probably cheaper there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How much do you plan on bowhunting. If you plan on shooting BIG fish then you might need a float system. I do not have one but wished I did a few times. Those AMS retrievers are bad arse. The sliding technique on the arrow makes it safer then tying directly to your arrow. I am not a professional by any means but have been bowfishing for about 12 years now. I even started out shooting gar in the gulley behind the house with no reel just an aluminum arrow. After we shot them we would have to go in after them. Water only about 2-3 foot deep.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Man Soldier it sounds like we lived next door to each other except I shot them with cedar arrows and then chased them around the creek to get my arrow back!

Retrievers are very good reels that will never break...ever. The best thing about them is that you dont have to remember to push a button. They make kits for them to turn the reels into slotted sides so you can add a float and go after bigger fish.

Go find some water and shoot some fish. Most of us started out wade fishing but if yoiu have a boat or can catch a ride with a bowfisherman that is best. Nighttime is the right time because you see 100 times as many fish, but I have shot plenty in the day too.

I would offer you a ride but I sold my boat and my new one is still on the shop floor getting built....not a good time of the year to be working on your boat!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i have another question...where does the retriever mount on the bow?? does it use the holes for the sight?


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

yes sir it does


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

well i went and picked it up yesterday...it all fit perfect...so now if anybody has an open spot or would like someone to go with them...send me a pm!


----------

